# Ils sont partis



## Lpdiver (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello all,

I have recently joined and been hanging around awhile and will continue as I do seem to find a lot of useful information. I am soon to be 62 and plan to purchase a live about vessel and cruise (with wife, dog, and the occasional visitors) for a few years while (hopefully) I still can. I will post separate questions in different threads as I come up with them.

Departure date will be at full retirement of 66.5 so I do have a few years to prep and plan. Currently I am thinking of a forty something foot catamaran; while I am a low maintenance person, the comandante (aka spousal unit) not so much so. In the interest of a successful venture I will make every effort to make her comfortable (and I enjoy the fruits of the effort as well).

I am an avid scuba diver and lifelong tinkerer. I have years of experience on motor vessels all over the world in locations that it used to be your were in a war or shipwrecked. However, I have little pure sailing experience.

So the plan is to purchase a used cat in the next year or so and learn to sail for a year or two while repairing and upgrading the boat for long term; possibly, ATW cruising. I know there is a lot to do and learn and will inquire in later thread.

From the title you may deduce that I am a Cajun (or maybe not) I currently reside in Houston Tx, so am in a good location to work on the dream as I finish up my career.

LPd


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Good day.
Sadly, I find the ocean in general, and the cruising life in particular, quite unforgiving for any high maintenance person.
I would highly recommend you do at least several bareboat charters (with a skipper, if necessary) before you actually jump into this with both feet, and find out if your 'comandante' can appreciate the lifestyle. It is a great deal different from motor boating, where you can have unlimited electricity most of the time, and have the ability to go from point A to point B directly, on a pretty tight schedule. 
This thing works much better if your relationship is a partnership, with both parties pitching in however they can, and even the pink/blue jobs theory isn't well suited to this lifestyle, IMO.


----------



## Lpdiver (Jan 30, 2019)

Capta,

I agree totally and most of my remarks were tongue in cheek. In reality my wife can and does work me into the ground on most days. My biggest actual concern is motion sickness. Being on the third coast close to sailing schools we will be taking sailing coursed together. 

Next weekend every one in the family will be taking first aid courses. On the horizon is scuba lessons for the rest of the crew. The biggest short term task is that I have tasked the comandante with learning to ride a bicycle.

Thanks for the input.

LPd


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

If you can afford not to wait till full retirement, I would urge you to consider speeding up your plans. Time is most precious commodity. I never regretted retiring early and with much less money. It is later than you think.


----------



## Lpdiver (Jan 30, 2019)

krisscross,

I agree 100%; however, I married a much younger woman who really wanted a child. That child will graduate precisely when I reach full retirement age. I have no regrets; it is what it is.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Of course, that is a perfect reason to wait. I waited to make sure my youngest finished college, as I was helping her financially. There is a right time for everything. Best luck with your plans.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

It is hard to calculate how much it will cost to fix up a boat. Most who have done this say the cheapest way to get a boat that is set up for cruising is to buy one that is as close to ready-to-go as possible.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Lpdiver said:


> krisscross,
> 
> I agree 100%; however, I married a much younger woman who really wanted a child. That child will graduate precisely when I reach full retirement age. I have no regrets; it is what it is.


Sell the child now to stock the cruising kitty. Or maybe Lend/Lease?

:devil


----------



## Lpdiver (Jan 30, 2019)

Barquito,

I agree on finding one ready to go. I don't know at this time if that is economically feasible at this time. I am very capable of doing most types of rehab work myself; such as engine repairs or rebuild, electronics and electrical, and my wife was a seamstress in the fashion market in Medellin so upholstery is covered as well. And just about anyone that has a bit of patience can paint and finish. All that being said...I would prefer a turn key boat ready for the 3 G's (Gas, Groceries, Go).

I do have time to shop so who knows.

LPd


----------



## Lpdiver (Jan 30, 2019)

Mark,

Do you need a Galley wench? Actually, I wouldn't wish that on anyone. The big explosion Sunday was that she had a three day weekend and didn't manage to clean up the toy poodle poop in the back yard. Turns out I am to blame because I asked her to unload the dishwasher on Friday so she didn't have time to scoop poop.

I offered her the chance to home school and leave very soon. Seems she now WANTS to get a university degree.

LPd


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Get to the point that the boat can be single handed. Mom and pop cruising is taking turns single handing. My wife has been resisted to learning the details of ocean sailing but she’s fully capable of running the boat while I attend to urgent tasks. That’s the bare minimum that makes it safe to cruise.
Diving requires increased electricity if you are going to run a compressor. Or marked increased need for space as tanks are difficult to store securely on passage. Or increased funds for fills. 90% of the good things to see in the tropics are available by snorkeling. If thinking of diving entertain a hookah. 
Dogs are a major commitment. I hear/see so many unhappy dogs barking and crying alll day when left alone on the boat. Owners have no awareness as they quiet upon their return. Some owners are excellent and always have their dog with them or know from asking others if their dog isn’t distressed in their absence. However if you take your dog please ascertain if he/she is a good happy cruising dog.
Their are so many cruising kids now. You see them everywhere. Some parents home school with great results but it’s a lot of work. Some parents make sure they develop a network so their kids have time to hang with other kids near their own age. Some don’t and have unhappy kids who don’t embrace the cruising life. Waiting for graduation of all your kids may make sense or may not be necessary. Seems you’re talking about college not grade school in which case it’s just about money in the main. 
I took early retirement. It does effect my financial decisions. I worked with my financial planner and continue to do so. It was a good decision to have someone with objectivity tell me what’s reasonable as regardless of your financial sophistication you need that outside voice.


----------



## Lpdiver (Jan 30, 2019)

Hippocamus,

Thanks for the input. The scuba diving really isn't optional on my part...so yeah, budget space and money for the equipment and be aware of increase risk of injury or death.

The kid will be graduating from high school and we do plan on trips in both directions for holidays etc. 

The dog we already own and it may or may not go with us depending on circumstances at point of departure. I probably won't be interested in bringing a new dog on the scene. My wife the comandante may have different views. She never had a pet in her life and when our poodle was poisoned by vitamin D I brought him in twice to be put down and she arched that left eyebrow and I wrote the checks quickly. She cooked for the dog for three months. I half jokingly sometimes comment that if it had been me instead of the dog she would have told the doctor, "Yeah, I don't think he is going to make it."

All good comments in this thread,

Thanks,

LPd


----------

